# Great Dane/ Rottweiler Puppy



## tmhaffne (Dec 11, 2009)

I have recently taken in a Great Dane/ Rottweiler puppy. I already have a Golden Retriever and a cat as well. The puppy just turned 4 months old on December 1st and weighs in at almost 30lbs. I've taken him to the vet and taken care of all of his medical needs but still have some concerns. Sherlock ( the puppy) is destroying everything! The last time I had a puppy was 9 years ago and that was my Golden Retriever and unlike Sherlock she was extremely well behaved. I understand that he is a puppy, that he is teething, and that chewing is part of him being a puppy but I'm still unsure of what to do. He has nylon bones, real bones, squeaky toys, stuffed animals, tennis balls, and even a kick ball. Yet he still continues to chew on the furniture, books, magazines, and wires if he finds a way to get to them. I have tried the spray for no chewing at Petco and am constantly telling him no and replacing what I don't want him to be chewing with one of his toys but he just doesn't seem to get the message. Any suggestions? Because he is of such a large breed when should he start loosing his puppy teeth? Will the loss of those teeth help lessen the amount of chewing going on?


Also, my Golden does not like him. Sometimes they will play outside together but most of the time he just climbs all over her, getting on her nerves and in turning getting nipped or bitten. Is there anything I can do to stop this? I rub them, feed them, play with them, and walk them at the same time so that no favortism is shown.

What should I expect from a puppy mix of his kind (Great Dane & Rottweiler)? Any other puppy suggestions that might be helpful for such a large puppy?


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

I would stuff his puppy food into a KONG and add a bit of peanut butter then freeze it. Give that to puppy. It takes more time to eat his meals that way and give your furniture a rest.

Puppy should NEVER be allowed to be in a position to chew things up. Either he is tethered to you with a leash or in his crate when you can't be right there interacting with him. 

Right now his teeth are probably hurting so freezing wet rolled rags to chew can also help. You need to supervise that so he isn't ripping pieces off and swallowing. Playing and training helps also. A tired dog is a good dog. 

Time will tell if your dog is just one that likes to chew. Either way, you can always train him what is and what is not appropriate to chew on. Right now it is management until he understands. 

As far as getting along with your older Golden. Remember an old dog might have a little arthritis or be in a bit of discomfort due to age. Don't let your puppy constantly jump on her. She will tell him NO when it gets to be too much and that correction from her should be allowed. She needs to set his limits while he is still small. Keeping him exercised will help that too. He just needs to learn how to play appropriately. Maybe getting them to play with toys together. My dogs love dragging and playing tug with a long piece of mountain climbing rope. My older dogs have never been excited with new puppies but they learn to love them in time. 

WE NEED PICTURES OF THIS PUPPY>


----------



## CWBullyBreedRescue (Dec 10, 2009)

Every situation I have ever been in where the dog started chewing things up (especially puppies), the dog was bored. Puppies (and most breeds of dogs) get bored very easily, especially when left at home a lot, and should get a lot of exercise to help release this built up energy.

The dog is probably also teething as well, and isn't going to help the situation at all, since most "teething" toys don't really help puppies. I would definitely give the frozen rag trick a go.


----------



## Labsnothers (Oct 10, 2009)

We have had at least one young Lab in the house since 1991. They are among the worst of the chewers. We have at least a dozen toys scattered aroung the room, Nylabones, ropes, Kongs, balls, etc. Likely I corrected and offered alternatives to12 week old Raven dozens of times today for chewing her bed, the curtains, pillows off the sofa, the newspaper, my vest, rugs, arm covers, etc. 

Crate the dog when you aren't around and offer it allowed toys when you are and it chews things it shouldn't. It takes time. Once Raven is doing well, she will go to dog guide school, and we will start over with our 21'st puppy.


----------

